# Help! How to make cracked finish!



## Marrow (Feb 23, 2011)

Hello everybody!

I'm making some plague doctor masks, and I want to give them a cracked look, like old plaster. Actually using plaster would be difficult because it would fall off all the time. Perhaps a painting technique that causes cracks?


----------



## easycraig (Aug 30, 2011)

several brands of glaze out there that will give you a 'crackle' effect. i found this pretty easily ...

http://www.valsparpaint.com/en/find...decorative-paints/faux-weathered-crackle.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

There are crackle finish products available at places like Home Depot ands Lowes in our neck of the woods. If you have the equivalent type of store in NZ, check them out.

I just found on line a discussion of doing a crackle finish using paint and Elmer's glue, which might be more readily available for you. Still trying to find a detailed description of the process. Here's a general description someone posted on another site:

"I applied my base color (this is the color that will show through the cracks) and let it dry completely. Then I added a bit of water to my glue in a small container and began applying it in no careful manner whatsoever- I added enough water just to make it more easy to spread over the piece. I let it set (of course depending on your humidity level) for about 30 minutes - not dry but tacky- if it gets too dry you have to start over with the glue again. Then began applying my top coat paint color again in no careful manner whatsoever- I basically just slapped it on there anyway I could. I got amazing results and have gotten alot of compliments."

Apparently the thicker the glue coat, the bigger the cracks you get. I'd say test it out on some scrap material first and see what works.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Okay, here is a how-to that uses Hyde glue (which I've never heard of) and water-based paints:

http://www.diynetwork.com/decorating/crackle-paint/index.html

And an Elmer's glue/acrylic paint tutorial with pictures:

http://makethebestofthings.blogspot.com/2010/05/crackle-finish-with-elmers-glue.html

Both sites make a point of saying *not* to use latex paint because it stretches and will not crack well.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

There is also a discussion of crackle paint techniques in this thread you might find interesting:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=16008&highlight=crackle+finish

And check out GhoulFriday's blog post on conquering crackle:

http://www.ghoulfriday.com/conquering_crackle


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Thanks, Roxy. Gonna have to try this out. I've got a gallon of Elmer's that's been looking for a job all summer.


----------

